# New Magazine by editors of Wood Magazine



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I received an email that was send to my woodworking club.

The editors of Wood Magazine are going to start a new newsstand magazine called "Dream Garages and Shops"

They are asking people to let them know if you have a shop that you'd like to enter.

Here is the email I received.

_

Hello,

My name is Benjamin Allen and I am the project editor of a newsstand only magazine tentatively called "Dream Garages and Shops" to be published in January of 2013 by the creators of WOOD magazine. I am looking for garages and shops worthy of displaying in the magazine and I'm hopeful you can help me by forwarding the text below to your members of the Mason Dixon Woodworkers, or publishing it on your website or in any communication you have with your members.

Dream Garages and Shops
The editors at WOOD Magazine are moving beyond just woodworking shops for an upcoming newsstand special titled Dream Garages and Shops. This idea-rich publication will include a cross-section of small to large garages as well as shops of varying sizes situated in garage, basement, or detached-building spaces. If you have a photogenic garage or shop, please visit woodmagazine.com/garageshops for details on how to submit your garage or shop for review and possible publication.

If you have any questions please send me a message at my email below.

Benjamin Allen
Project Editor, Dream Garages and Shops
[email protected]


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've seen some of their featured shops in their magazine. They do a good job of exploring each one. The new publication should be a winner.
Mine won't be in it!!!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Karson I'm sure this will be a interesting book.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Karson!

Afraid my shop will be in the "you don't want this" section :^)

Lew


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Heck, If they want to convert mine from nightmare to dream I would let them


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Now, I have to figure out how to take pictures of my garage shop to make it look like something that it isn't (or wants to be)! LOL

Yeah… mine would be perfect for one of those magical ReDo's…
... Well, I can dream… can't I? LOL


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

The magazine feature sounds like a winner!

Hey, what about a show that takes over someone's out dated and/or non-functional workshop and revamps it to NEW and IMPROVED???? With a budget of $100K!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Karson, give me 5 years to clean up my shop and I might enter. LOL


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm with you KenBry, my catastrophe needs to be converted to a dream.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The beautiful and spotless workshops I've seen in magazines don't look as if anyone ever used them. Those "house beautiful" shops exist for magazines only, not as a practical everyday use shop. Imagine having to clean up a shop after a big project. Clean-up might take longer than the project itself. My shop is messy and always will be. I'm there to spend time on projects, not clean-up.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

@MrRon, You hit the nail on the head. I'm not looking for a showcase, I want mine to be well used.


----------

